# Moroccan Argan Oil



## tarnii (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anybody tried a hair product called or containing Moroccan Argan Oil?


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 30, 2010)

I use Moroccan Oil. It's really good with hydrating my hair, taking away that crunchy ends feelings. Also cuts the blow drying in half.


----------



## Caderas (Mar 30, 2010)

i use it at the salon on clients and it works great for really thick hair, curly hair, or frizzy hair.

if your hair has a finer texture, like mine, they will be coming out with a lighter weight oil soon!


----------



## tarnii (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_i use it at the salon on clients and it works great for really thick hair, curly hair, or frizzy hair_

 
You have just described my hair. Thanks so much for the coments I was just after some personal comments as the ad sounded so good but I have a whole cupboard full of half used miralcles in a bottle that failed to live up to their hype


----------



## Caderas (Apr 1, 2010)

haha, yeah!  i know your hair type.. have experienced a light of people with the same situation as for the 'miracle in a bottle'.  i put the Moroccan oil in and it was like magic for them.  i also like it because you can gradually build it (use it before it dries and after if more is needed!).  good luck with it!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2010)

it sounds like i need to be tryingthis out. my hair is stupidly dry and frizzy right now. and no matter what treatments i use it's not helping that much yet


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 8, 2010)

where are some good places to pick this up? ive been wanting to try it for awhile now.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh! Where can I find this? Sounds like a must try!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2010)

i have heard nothing but good things about this and would love to try.
my hair is very very thick, not horrible condition (it got better after  i stopped being blonde and had several trims) but still a bit damaged.


----------



## tarnii (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teeezyy* 

 
_where are some good places to pick this up? ive been wanting to try it for awhile now._

 
I am in Australia so this probably wont help you but it is available from ry.com.au I haven't yet gotten any as my finances are not in the best shape atm but it is definitely on my "must-try" list.


----------



## Nepenthe (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes.  I've used a few products from a line called Live Clean, I think it's their Exotic Nectar line.  The shampoo & conditioner are great, but I found the leave in broke me out around the hair line.   Needless to say, I wasn't impressed with that.. but I have found that if I use witch hazel on a cotton pad around the edges afterward, there are no breakouts.

I've used the oil as well, but I find it's too expensive to use on a regular basis.  The small amount suggested is nowhere near enough to cover it.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 10, 2010)

I use moroccan oil on my hair and it's the best thing since sliced bread. I used it the night before I bleached my hair to platinum blonde and left it on all night & my hair doesn't feel fried.
It is expensive, its $40 a bottle but a little goes a long way. 
My mom has finer hair and she uses a minimal amount & it doesn't weigh her hair down.
I also rec. to girls with extensions, not to use on the bonds obviously, because it will break that down. But to use on the shafts of the hair & it keeps the extensions looking shiney & soft! Great stuff!


----------



## Caderas (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I use moroccan oil on my hair and it's the best thing since sliced bread. I used it the night before I bleached my hair to platinum blonde and left it on all night & my hair doesn't feel fried.
It is expensive, its $40 a bottle but a little goes a long way. 
My mom has finer hair and she uses a minimal amount & it doesn't weigh her hair down.
I also rec. to girls with extensions, not to use on the bonds obviously, because it will break that down. But to use on the shafts of the hair & it keeps the extensions looking shiney & soft! Great stuff!_

 
I agree completely!!  Especially about the bottle going a loooong way.  The original bottle 3.4 oz, and one pump can do a lot!

I forgot to mention their hair masks are pretty nice too as an extra moisturizing treat at a salon!  (You can buy it too.. but, I think it's better to have it every once in a while, and just have the oil at home!)

I know several sites sell the Moroccan Oil products, but they are being sold at more and more salons because of the popularity!  They should be readily available soon.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jun 10, 2010)

I love Moroccan Oil, it works great & smells simply wonderful. I use it every other day, just a tiny bead. 

I'm not sure if I will buy more when it runs out. Why? It's expensive ($50AU a bottle) & there are other products out there that will give you a similar result, but I'll enjoy it whilst it lasts.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2010)

i think i might buy some of this when i have used up my chi silk infusion... my hair has been very dry recently!


----------



## TeresaEllis (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i think i might buy some of this when i have used up my chi silk infusion... my hair has been very dry recently!_

 
This stuff is way better than the chi silk.

OMG! BEST COMBO EVER. Your hair will never feel better

MoroccanOil Shampoo, conditioner, masque, and oil. try the entire line, and your hair feels like silk.  worth every penny.

http://www.beautycollection.com/core...e6e5bb20edd729


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 10, 2010)

I use the Josie maran Argan oil from sephora. I put it on the ends of my hair(like my ponytail) and put it in a bun and sleep w it in. It has done wonders for my dry hair!   I am looking into other brands though because I have read so much about fake argan oils. I may go look at whole foods


----------



## ruthless (Jun 12, 2010)

I've got the "Live Clean" brand as well as another brand of argan oil, the live clean in my opnion isn't as good as the "Moroccan Oil" brand. But it is half the price.

There are cheaper alternatives-I believe "Moroccan Oil" brand retails here for 30 bucks.

I'd like to say too that the "Live clean" and the kind I have (brown plastic bottle, large green label, organic) aren't so much oils as they are treatments. They are very similar in texture to farouk silk therapy and contain Argan oil but aren't really oils

****
I use "Dermorganics" Argan oil line, it's pretty good makes my hair very soft and shiny. Smell leaves something to be desired though


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 12, 2010)

The mask is a godsend btw


----------



## Saraid (Jun 22, 2010)

Morcoccanoil (brand) is basically all silicone.  You would be better off buying a cheaper silicone serum - I like Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss (~$18 for 4 oz., it will last forever) - and then some pure argan oil to put on your hair a few minutes before the silicone.  With Moroccanoil you're paying too much money for a silicone serum.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Saraid* 

 
_Morcoccanoil (brand) is basically all silicone.  You would be better off buying a cheaper silicone serum - I like Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss (~$18 for 4 oz., it will last forever) - and then some pure argan oil to put on your hair a few minutes before the silicone.  With Moroccanoil you're paying too much money for a silicone serum._

 
Now granted I haven't looked at the ingredients but the actual Moroccan brand "oil" feels much more like an actual oil then the other two brands that I own (which feel like silicone serums) is it really sillicone serum?

The body shop makes a body and hair oil , "Monoi miracle?" oil which smells FABULOUS and if you have dry ends or textured hair feels great. It may be too oily for those with fine hair.


----------



## Saraid (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_Now granted I haven't looked at the ingredients but the actual Moroccan brand "oil" feels much more like an actual oil then the other two brands that I own (which feel like silicone serums) is it really sillicone serum?

The body shop makes a body and hair oil , "Monoi miracle?" oil which smells FABULOUS and if you have dry ends or textured hair feels great. It may be too oily for those with fine hair._

 
Here are the ingredients:

Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone, Cyclomethicone, Butylphenyl, MethylPropional, Argania Spinoza Kernal Oil (Aragan Oil), Linseed (Linum Usitatissimum) Extract, Fragrance Supplement, D&C Yellow-11, D&C Red-17, Coumarin, Benzyl Benzoate, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone 

You're really better off buying pure argan oil and then a separate silicone serum.  Cheaper and you can blend it yourself to your liking.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2010)

i bought some of this oil last night so hopefully when it arrives i shall see a big difference in my hair. it's been getting so dry recently - although i am due for my highlights and cut this coming tuesday which will help that


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

Enkore is using it:

YouTube - My Haircare Regimen


----------



## ruthless (Jul 3, 2010)

Dang. Ok is straight Argan oil something I can get from a natural health store?


----------



## Kayteuk (Jul 8, 2010)

I think I am going to buy some tomorrow after re dying my hair brown again...Its so dry from the Florida humidity...


----------



## Saraid (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_Dang. Ok is straight Argan oil something I can get from a natural health store?_

 
You can find some of it on Amazon, just make sure it says 100% or I'm sure you could ask your health store to order some in for you.  There is also the Gleam oil from Killerstrands.com which is 25% argan and has other oils (no silicones) in it.  I bought the 2 oz. bottle about 4 months ago and have not even used 1/5 of the bottle, so it lasts a long time.

Hope this helps!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been using the Josie maran argan oil for awhile now, & I love it! I was so afraid to use it on my skin, but my skin loves it. It makes your skin silky smooth, & even. I recently just tried rubbing it into my nails & cuticles, it make them smooth, shiny and very soft. I've even rubbed it onto a little dry unruly part of my hair & then it's soft and well behaved.


----------



## ruthless (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I have been using the Josie maran argan oil for awhile now, & I love it! I was so afraid to use it on my skin, but my skin loves it. It makes your skin silky smooth, & even. I recently just tried rubbing it into my nails & cuticles, it make them smooth, shiny and very soft. I've even rubbed it onto a little dry unruly part of my hair & then it's soft and well behaved._

 
I slather Ojon paste onto my hands and feet and hair


----------



## ruthless (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Saraid* 

 
_Here are the ingredients:

Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone, Cyclomethicone, Butylphenyl, MethylPropional, Argania Spinoza Kernal Oil (Aragan Oil), Linseed (Linum Usitatissimum) Extract, Fragrance Supplement, D&C Yellow-11, D&C Red-17, Coumarin, Benzyl Benzoate, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone 

You're really better off buying pure argan oil and then a separate silicone serum.  Cheaper and you can blend it yourself to your liking._

 
I am listening, I take it the dimethicone is the silicone? I will keep an eye out for future"oils"


----------



## Kayteuk (Jul 9, 2010)

Decided to buy a bottle, this stuff is amazing, I had to use more than a drop on my dry hair but its super straight and shiny. Love it!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2010)

i used my oil yesterday for the first time. my hair is alot softer but doesn't look any glossier. perhaps you see it shine more if it is straightened? because i'm just wearing my hair in it wavy / frizzy mess right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

also i read somewhere that this stuff isn't good for if you use heat products on your hair - like curlers or ghd's - but surely that is rubbish or else nobody would use it?!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 9, 2010)

I tried a sample but didn't love it enough to buy a whole bottle. I didn't notice any extra shine and my hair kind of just felt the same.  I don't really like the idea of rubbing oil in my hair, even though it dries well I feel like I'm going to get greasiness on my skin and cause breakouts or something lol. I'd rather just use deep conditioner in the shower.

Has anyone tried adding it to hair dye? How were ur results? I heard you can do that but I was afraid to.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay I did finally get some of this stuff and it is good, I do use more than the bottle says as I have long thick thick thick hair but now that it is cooler over here in Aust I have started straightening my hair again and I put some in my hair before straightenning the other day and it was lovely smooth and glossy.

My question is - is this safe to do or am I just asking for fried hair??


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 11, 2010)

I love this stuff and it smells so good


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DarkGlamourXO* 

 
_Has anyone tried adding it to hair dye? How were ur results? I heard you can do that but I was afraid to._

 
I added this to my dye once, and found that my colour turned out a bit deeper. I was dying my hair auburn at the time, and the colour was deeper and richer looking. I asked at a hair store, and the woman there said it was baiscally for anyone that had an itchy scalp when dying there hair and it would make no diffrence in the colour. I choose not to believe her cause she has a bitch face.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I added this to my dye once, and found that my colour turned out a bit deeper. I was dying my hair auburn at the time, and the colour was deeper and richer looking. I asked at a hair store, and the woman there said it was baiscally for anyone that had an itchy scalp when dying there hair and it would make no diffrence in the colour. *I choose not to believe her cause she has a bitch face*._

 





 lol! i do get what you mean though! my hubby says that i can have a bitch face sometimes!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I added this to my dye once, and found that my colour turned out a bit deeper. I was dying my hair auburn at the time, and the colour was deeper and richer looking. I asked at a hair store, and the woman there said it was baiscally for anyone that had an itchy scalp when dying there hair and it would make no diffrence in the colour. I choose not to believe her cause she has a bitch face._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 lol! i do get what you mean though! my hubby says that i can have a bitch face sometimes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 that is so funny! Never heard it put quite like that. My laugh for the day.

I also use 100% pure cold press Flax oil on my salads. It's omega 3 & super good for your body, heart, makes the nails, skin, hair etc., very shiny, healthy & strong! I've been using it for quite awhile now, & I believe it makes a huge difference! You can find it at health food stores.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2010)

here is a question - can you use the oil when your hair is dry?? i didn't want to try it this morning just in case it buggered my hair up and i wouldn't have had time to wash it out before work!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 13, 2010)

^ yes!!! i mostly use it when my hair is dry, as im way too lazy to blow dry it. In the morning, when its dried (i usually shower at night, and end up sleeping with somewhat damp hair) i sometimes straighten it, but i always use my moroccan oil. it calms the frizzies and the crunches and makes my hair feel so nice. i love this stuff.

this lady atthe hair store is stuck on bitchface. seriously, its like shes always got something rotten under her nose. and shes got this rude aggressive tone when she talks. yuck


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 27, 2015)

Saraid said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruthless*
> 
> ...


  My argan oil leave in treatment is part of the Pro Naturals hair repair system, see ingredients:
  "100% Argan Oil Argania spinosa kernel oil (Pure Argan Oil), Hydro Cordium: Vegetable based amino protein (strengthener), Purely Natural Plant Control-oil: Supplies hair nutrients and provides a protection layer, Multiple Tartaric Acid Complexes: Facilitate cell rejuvenation."
  Their website is a mine of information have a read before buying - pro-naturals.com/news/argan-hair-oil-treatments-5-benefits-how-to-avoid-fakes


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 27, 2015)

tarnii said:


> My question is - is this safe to do or am I just asking for fried hair??


  Hi tarnii, I am assuming Aust is Australia. I put my argan oil leave in treatment (Pro Naturals) on my hair prior to hair drying and then curling/straightening. I put a drop on the palm, section hair and apply mainly to the ends and only halfway up the hair shaft and continue till all ends are covered. I find it is a great heat protectant because I shampoo & heat style my hair every 3 days.


----------



## easternhair (Aug 31, 2015)

tarnii said:


> Has anybody tried a hair product called or containing Moroccan Argan Oil?


  this is a very good product, but you need to use it in small quantities. This oil is great for split ends and thin dry hair


----------



## easternhair (Aug 31, 2015)

this is a very good product, but you need to use it in small quantities. This oil is excellent for the hair ends and thin dry hair


----------



## greenteababe (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes.  It's great for hair and skin


----------



## hairstylo (Jun 6, 2016)

Which brand/product did you use or are planning to use?


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 11, 2016)

hairstylo said:


> Which brand/product did you use or are planning to use?



All you ladies with gorgeous curly long hair similar to easternhair take a look at the Karmin heat protection & shining spray containing argan oil, might be easier to apply on long hair.


----------



## terrynarahair (Jul 21, 2017)

Moroccan argan oil is great for the hair. It is great for maintaining both curly and straight hair. It also makes your hair grow healthy and longer.


----------



## juraseka (Jul 27, 2017)

I love using hair masks and leave ins that have argan oil, but I don't use it straight


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Oct 9, 2017)

tarnii said:


> Has anybody tried a hair product called or containing Moroccan Argan Oil?


Yes i have did. Best among at most all the hair oils because it is also known as golden liquid as it is giving best cosmetic solutions


----------



## arganexpert (Nov 12, 2017)

Where are you from ? I sell it here in Morocco ! if you want a sample I could be happy to send it to you!


----------

